# Anyone here have a Cannondale cyclocross bike?



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a road bike, but am looking for something with similar geometry that will handle some fairly light duty trail riding. Is the cyclocross bike what I'm looking for here?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The cyclocross bike is perfect for light trail riding. I have a CX9 and it handles light trails perfectly. It is nice brake from the the road or and MTB with different a experience. Very technical, rocky, or rooty trails is when the CX bike has a hard time. Besides a MTB is better for that stuff anyways. It handles the road great as well. Not the best for a fast crit with many turns in a tight pack due high BB height and long wheelbase, but very comfortable ride for longer endurance rides or road races. Some pros do road races on CX bikes instead of a road bike. Overall cannondale cyclocross is great bike for many occasions.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Irch said:


> looking for something with similar geometry that will handle some fairly light duty trail riding. Is the cyclocross bike what I'm looking for here?


Absolutely yes. Cannondale make great cross bikes. I'm sure you'll love it if you get one.


----------



## procman (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a 2011 Super X it's an absolutely fantastic bike.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was down at the lbs salivating on the cross bikes. I'm getting really close to whipping out the check book.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

You might want to wait a bit. The 2012 models should be online soon.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

limba said:


> You might want to wait a bit. The 2012 models should be online soon.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


I wonder if that means last year's model will be available at a slight discount?


----------



## amillmtb (Nov 22, 2007)

Just finished and ready for the season!

'11 Cannondale CAADX

-Hollowgram SL 34/42
-Sram Rival all around
-American Classic Victory 30
-TRP Euro X
-Challenge Grifo Open Tubular


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If you're not racing I think the SuperX (all carbon) is probably more than what you would want. I rode the 2010 CAAD8 Cyclocross last season and for an entry-level all aluminum frame it was terrific -- great price and very stiff and responsive. That model has been phased out in favor of the 2011 CAADX.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is mine during a winter training ride. Love it for cross racing but even more for doing some riding on dirt, gravel, crappy roads which we have a ton over here. I love training on these roads since there are practically never any cars and they offer great scenery.


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

I have a CAADX 105 I bought in April. I put a set of KsyriumSL wheels on it for the road and I've put 2500+ miles on it since then. For longer rides in excess of 50 miles on the roads I ride it is a bit harsh. I love the stiffness of the bike but for the riding I do now I am stepping up to a Seven. I will keep the Cannondale fully equipped and ready to ride as my backup and foul weather bike. I really love it and can put the original tires and wheels on it when I want to go off the beaten path.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I have an 08 caad xtj/caad9x. Its great. Handling is spot on, really stiff, just a great bike. Cannondale makes the best cross bikes.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

I am just getting back into cycling after being away for 15 years or so. I used to race road and MTB in the 80's and 90's.

I have a '10 CAAD8, but dont know much about how it was spec'ed originally. It has all 105 components, but not sure if that was a standard model. If anyone can tell me where to find more info on the bike, that would be cool.

I do like the stiffness and it seems a mix of the old CDale Road and Crit frames I rode back in the day. Stiff but longer wheel base makes it great for trails and roads. I havent done any harsh off road. Yet. 

I'm already thinking upgrades, as usual. But, this is a great bike for all around use, IMO.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Pls post some owner pics of the elusive SuperX!


----------



## M0wgl! (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, these are some beautiful cyclocross bikes.


----------

